# Does anyone know what type of catfish this is?



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I went to my local pet store today and found a really pretty catfish. But I don't know the name because it was in German (I live in Germany). The guy I talked to didn't know the english name but I'll try to describe it. 

It kind of looked like a whiptail catfish. Kind of the same tail, from looking at the side of the fish the tail looks like a stretched out "C" but it's really long and pronounced. It has a pointed nose and a slender body and was brown and black. He was about 2 inches, not including the tail. The tail was about two inches as well. 

Anyone have any idea??? 


Thanks.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Without a picture ID is next to impossible, but from what you've described, I would say it is Rineloricaria. In the Loricariidae family.
In this link is the Loricariidae family, scroll down to #728 threw #757 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/family.php?family_id=4

Let us know if you find him, I love researching ID's so now I'm curious


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

AHHH! Sue, this is helpful! Thanks! I'm gonna start looking!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

farlowella acus?


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

justintrask said:


> farlowella acus?



Eh, it kind of looked like this one 

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=6307

but without the webbing between the end of its tail and it was a much darker brown.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

only other cat i can think of is a banjo cat.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

How big do they get? Our Nabors cat fish got real big and eventually ate 3 of the cichlids.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

it depends on the species, but biggest I have seen in 5", and they never touch a soul. they need sandy tanks though because they bury their body so just an opening for their mouth shows


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll have to take a picture of it next time I'm down there, because I'm startin to sound crazy


----------

